# betta hanging at top of tank



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

my betta has been hanging at the top of his tank recently. i have a 10 gallon tank, and change the water every week. i did water testing a week ago, and all levels were at 0. i usually give him about 1-2 pellets. also, i was gone for the past few days. what is going on?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do you give 1-2 pellets a meal several times a day or 1-2 pellets a day? If he's well fed, not eating for two days wouldn't be an issue.

Okay, question time. 
1) Did he start hanging at the top before or after you were gone for a few days?
2) How much water do you change at a time?
3) Is your tank cycling?
4) Do you have a heater?
5) Is he gasping for breath at the top (opening and closing his mouth a lot)?

It will really help us help you if you can answer these questions.  In the meantime, keep an eye on him and if he seems like he's in a lot of distress, post immediately.


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

just once a day. 1) after 2) about 1/2 3) hm, not sure what this means... i do have a filter 4) yes 5) not as far as i can see he seems to not be as active. his color looks fine, and he has been eating.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Can you take a photo of him for us?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for answering the questions.  Let's see. 

First off, it doesn't sound like oxygen deprivation so that's good. When there's not enough oxygen in the water, fish can actually suffocate. (Weird, isn't it?) So, hmm. Fish hang at the top of the water either because there's no oxygen in the water, which we've ruled out, or because there's something in their environment that is causing them stress and they're trying to "escape." These things could be ammonia and nitrites and nitrates in the water, so do another water test. If any of these test in the unsafe zone, do a water change. You can also check your heater and make sure it hasn't overheated or stopped working. Make sure the temperature is around 78-80 degrees farenheit. 

You should probably be feeding him 2 pellets at least 3 times a day, also. Maybe he's hungry. 

If you just set up your tank within a few weeks or a month, then it's probably cycling. Ifyou've had your tank a long while, it's done cycling.

When you change the water, do you add a water conditioner like API Stress Coat or Seachem Prime? If not, you definitely need to do this because it neutralizes chlorine and chloramines in tap water. These chemicals are toxic to a fish and if they are present in the water, it could be causing him discomfort.

I hope this information helps you. 

(SillyCone, you changed your avatar, didn't you? Heehee, I liked your old one.)


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

yes, my tank is done cycling. i just did my weekly water change. i might try check the parameters this afternoon. also, i do use a water conditioner. this one will even go as far as removing nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If your tank is cycled you should have some nitrates and the ammonia and nitrIte should be zero. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

You're right, DQ.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, Pew.


----------



## sniper8752 (Aug 9, 2010)

hm, he seems better after the water change. i did give him a pellet or two as well.. =D


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Read up on the Nitrogen Cycle, theres a thread somewhere... I feed my guy two pellets in the morning and 1 pellet in the afternoon. On teusdays its a Bloodworm in the morn and 1 pellet in the afternoon


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Make sure the temperature is around 78-80 degrees farenheit.
> 
> You should probably be feeding him 2 pellets at least 3 times a day, also


+1

Was thinking what a hungry fish he must be.


----------

